# Yorktown Fishing Pier



## reelfishin

I went to Yorktown fishing pier just to check it out today.








Now here is some interesting pictures. Look at them and tell me what you think is going on. Besides the no fishing off the rocks. Today people were all over Yorktown. Nice weather brought them out. The Park was closed at Yorktown and really for no reason. Just government interference. But by looking at the pictures tell me what you think about fishing etc.


----------



## reelfishin

Should have known, no takers on the pictures. When I was just starting to fish I found this magazine that I thought was out of this world for fishing. I still think it is a really great magazine. Fishing Facts is the name of it. I believe it is still published. It is the magazine that teaches fishing. It used to be loaded with diagrams and pictures of what to look for when fishing.
When I looked at the water at Yorktown it dawned on me why the fishing there today would be bad. The wind was blowing accross the river starting from this side to the other or from the south. The water was being blown to the other side with also a low tide. It also was a warm day so the fish would be seeking deeper water in my opinion. I talked to a person on the pier from Norht Carolina and he said that even the boats that were trolling did not do any good. I would figure that as being right too.
According to Fishing Facts magazine when the wind blows across a lake the fish will go with it. The cover they want will also float over there. It also had pictures of rivers and told you how to read a river to be able to spot where the fish would probably be lying .
It is a freshwater magazine from the Midwest. It is also put out by the bait companies I think. The information in it really proved right today when I went to Yorktown. I believe it was right on the money. Just my thoughts. Wouldn't mind having it today, I am still learning.


----------



## Cdog

reelfishin said:


> Should have known, no takers on the pictures. When I was just starting to fish I found this magazine that I thought was out of this world for fishing. I still think it is a really great magazine. Fishing Facts is the name of it. I believe it is still published. It is the magazine that teaches fishing. It used to be loaded with diagrams and pictures of what to look for when fishing.
> When I looked at the water at Yorktown it dawned on me why the fishing there today would be bad. The wind was blowing accross the river starting from this side to the other or from the south. The water was being blown to the other side with also a low tide. It also was a warm day so the fish would be seeking deeper water in my opinion. I talked to a person on the pier from Norht Carolina and he said that even the boats that were trolling did not do any good. I would figure that as being right too.
> According to Fishing Facts magazine when the wind blows across a lake the fish will go with it. The cover they want will also float over there. It also had pictures of rivers and told you how to read a river to be able to spot where the fish would probably be lying .
> It is a freshwater magazine from the Midwest. It is also put out by the bait companies I think. The information in it really proved right today when I went to Yorktown. I believe it was right on the money. Just my thoughts. Wouldn't mind having it today, I am still learning.


Well, before we got kicked out I liked a spot down there on a SW wind. As long as the tide was right(which it was not when you took those pics) the area was sheltered from the wind and the fish would bite.

Kinda a moot point now as you can't fish there anymore...

BTW, the pier can be good, just remember to reel in fast if you cast off the front as there is a snag out there.


----------



## reelfishin

I have heard that. I saw the man there had his poles out on both sides. I think it is a shame what York county does to fisherman and boaters. The county is for the rich people and not the average person. The rich have the money to fight it and enfluence the board while the regular people just don't have any say so.
York county is in the process of building a softball and soccer complex on Old Denbigh blvd. I believe it is for soccer too not sure. I mean that place is costing a bundle. Then you see what they did for the fisherman and fisherwomen at Yorktown. That really is a slap in the face. They even close the park there so you can't get to it to fish without walking a long distance. At the other end of RiverWalk Landing they could have put some parking and encouraged fishing beside the museum. Don't worry that was far from thier thoughts. I do know that many people would love to see people fishing and be able to take thier kids to see the fish that are caught.
I saw that happen at the Seagull pier.


----------



## reelfishin

You say a snag out there. Why didn't York County take care of that. I bet I can tell you why. Another way to discourage fishing there. In my opinion that pier needs to go out farther and the T needs to be a lot longer on each side. It will never happen.


----------



## basstardo

reelfishin said:


> You say a snag out there. Why didn't York County take care of that. I bet I can tell you why. Another way to discourage fishing there. In my opinion that pier needs to go out farther and the T needs to be a lot longer on each side. It will never happen.


The amount of construction it would take a build a pier there is cost prohibitive. It's gets DEEP out past that pier, and fast. Trying to build a fishing pier in 40+ feet of water isn't going to happen.

I hate to say this too, but a few fishermen ruined it for all the fishermen at Yorktown, as is the case in most other situations where they crack down on fishing access. People were blatantly trespassing, and they got called on it. That ruined it for everyone else. If there's anyone to point the finger at, it is unfortunately us in this case.


----------



## reelfishin

That is a no brainer. Then you deal with the few fisherman and not all of them. If someone speeds do you ticket everyone? That is a lame excuse to stop the fishing there. I don't buy it at all. I have been to the fishing pier on two occasions and both times they did not clean out the trash can there.
It was blowing around and I picked it up . I cam there to day and that same trash is there. York County is not doing the job it should be doing. We pay the taxes and are not getting the service we should have.
I believe York County is using that person or persons to appease a rich person who is complaining. I bet that is going on for sure. You always have complainers and the more they complain the more they get. It is easier to punish the fisherman than shut up a complainer.


----------



## Cdog

reelfishin said:


> You say a snag out there. Why didn't York County take care of that. I bet I can tell you why. Another way to discourage fishing there. In my opinion that pier needs to go out farther and the T needs to be a lot longer on each side. It will never happen.


Actually if they would just allow fishing off the sides it would make a big difference in the number of people that can fish the pier. When I first got back into salt water fishing we would go there. Sure it would be packed but at least we caught some nice fish.

BTW, there is not a pier out there that "takes" care of a snag.


----------



## reelfishin

Basstardo, you are right, I forgot about the channel drop there. Atleast they could extend the ends of the existing pier. Maybe they will but I doubt it. It is as little as possible that they could do to appease the fisherman and fisherwomen.


----------



## Cdog

reelfishin said:


> Basstardo, you are right, I forgot about the channel drop there. Atleast they could extend the ends of the existing pier. Maybe they will but I doubt it. It is as little as possible that they could do to appease the fisherman and fisherwomen.


 reelfishin,Check your PM's.


----------



## reelfishin

I understand that about a snag. But if it is all the way accross the front then it is a problem. I am trying to learn all I can about Yorktown pier and fishing Yorktown. If the snag is just one area then it can be a benefit to fishing.


----------



## mud

didnt know about the snag there but I knew of the one at the coleman. Seems the snags are both in the same place on each pier


----------



## basstardo

There are a ton of underwater cables/power lines in that area. Some of them are marked on nav charts IIRC. 

As for punishment, complaining, etc, and dealing with a few fishermen, who has time? Budgets are shrinking, counties are taking drastic cost cutting measure, and the man can't be there all the time. Simplest solution from a management standpoint is to shutdown all access, make a few examples of people, and the complaining and rule-breaking stops. Simplest solution from our point of view is to correct those who are breaking the rules as best you can, and follow the rules yourself. In the end though, there's always that 10% that screws it up for the other 90%.


----------



## Justfshn

reelfishin said:


> If someone speeds do you ticket everyone?


They just put up speeding cameras to do it automatically.


----------



## 05 grand slam

basstardo said:


> There are a ton of underwater cables/power lines in that area. Some of them are marked on nav charts IIRC.
> 
> As for punishment, complaining, etc, and dealing with a few fishermen, who has time? Budgets are shrinking, counties are taking drastic cost cutting measure, and the man can't be there all the time. Simplest solution from a management standpoint is to shutdown all access, make a few examples of people, and the complaining and rule-breaking stops. Simplest solution from our point of view is to correct those who are breaking the rules as best you can, and follow the rules yourself. In the end though, there's always that 10% that screws it up for the other 90%.


look he is right complaining isnt going to do anything if you want to help make a difference in the whole state of virginia check out http://www.vcanaccess.com/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/
together you and everyone else in the organization can make a difference in the whole state and maybe this can help solve the problem at yorktown


----------



## fishing forrest

Actually.....that's all part of the National Park Service and not York Co. 
Forrest


----------



## reelfishin

That is why I am here, trying to find out what is going on and put together some information. This way we can get something done about it. National park Service, Hmmm well could be right. I would like to know for sure. I believe you are right but will find out more for sure. We have to get our information together and it has to be right. Thanks.


----------



## basstardo

The waterfront isn't NPS property, it's York County. If you look at the NPS maps, the county property is a different shade, and isn't considered part of the NPS' domain. I've never seen a NPS Cop down there, only the county mounty. They county mounties are the ones who gave everyone the boot as well, so if you want to call someone, they'd be the place to start. 

The other thing to remember is that the no fishing signs have been there all along. Ever since the place was rebuilt. No fishing on the rocks is nothing new, it's just being enforced now.


----------



## virginia boy 1

I have found a way around all the BS at Yorktown. The OldTown Limo! Get a Yak or Canoe. Launch under the bridge and paddle around to the floating docks. It is awesome in Oct/Nov.
That being said, the fish are all gone. I had virtually no love in my last 2 outings. I'd try elsewhere until the summer, when the HORSE Croakers infest Yorktown.


----------



## fishingman88

I don't know if it was my childhood perspective, but I remember the Yorktown pier being much much longer. Almost double/triple the length that it is now. My dad and I would go down to the end and reel some huge 17 inch + croakers all day long. The pier was always packed in the spring/summer and everyone had a blast. Sadly...it is not like that anymore.


----------



## keezy

they could have gone another 30-40 yards with that pier before they got to the dropoff from what i've seen on the depth finder

virginia boy is right it's a moot point the keeper fish are gone for the year


----------



## reelfishin

Well I will probably go up there and have some fun. I want to try some ideas I have and just have fun trying them. This is going to be what I call relaxed fishing. First I will have to go and get the "feel" of the area around the pier. See what is there and how to fish it. It just might be fun to learn.


----------



## basstardo

The fish are still in the river. We got into a mess of them the other night a little further down river on the Gloucester side. All in the lower 20" range. This was on the "flats" just outside of Sarah's Creek though.


----------



## reelfishin

Well then my South Bend reel will handle that size. Hope to get up there and try it out soon. I am not planning on keeping any fish just want something to have some fun with. It won't be long before fishing there will dry up. First of the year no striper fishing in the bay so I feel most people stop fishing then.


----------



## basstardo

They stay there a lot longer than you would think. I was catching fish through most of January and early February out there last year. Not any great numbers, but I didn't get skunked but once or twice and I was going about 3 times a week.


----------



## reelfishin

Ok then that does open the door for some fishing there for me. May try and get there and see what I can do. Thanks.


----------



## redneckranger

Avoid July 4th out there damn folks don't know what a fishing pier is for they wanna stand on the rail and take pics while you are trying to fish


----------



## reelfishin

Now that would be aggrevating to have them mess up my fishing. I don't mind people asking questions and wanting to see the fish you catch but not when I got a fish on. 
I am one happy fisherman right now. My son found my old South Bend poles. I have some repair to do to them but I can assure you they will withstand the fish I catch at the pier. He also found the 11 footer we have and it does need repair also so I have a project to do this winter.


----------



## Tom Powers

The real key to getting/keeping access is for individuals who live in the city/county to 

(a) contact and get to know the local elected officials, city managers, county administrators. Make it a point to let them know that access to public lands for fishing is important to you and that you are willing to work to regain/keep those rights. Push that they address the problems not just shut everybody out. For instance if fishermen drinking in public is the reported problem have them enforce that law not make it no fishing. If trash is a problem get trash cans put out. 

(b) Get involved with the Parks and Rec department as they generally control any public access points. I serve on the Parks and Rec advisory board. One of the areas that I push is public access for launching small boats and for fishing from the shore. The challenge is that victories come years apart not weeks apart.


----------



## reelfishin

Thanks for the imput Tom, York County has proven itself to be anti boating and anti fishing. Look what they did to Dare Marina, here was a Marina that did things right and tried to promote functions in the county but when they wanted to put a restaurant like Smithfield Station in at the marina the county fought them all the way yet the county went and put a boaters landing in at Yorktown and put a gate on it to keep the fisherman out. Why, most of the time there are no boats there. I bet the county is still demanding things that will hold up the restaurant at Dare. 
Look at the fishing pier they installed at Yorktown. It is a shame to even think that they did something great. It could have been put out farther and the "T" made alot longer on each side. It could have been an attraction for people visiting. Why not make the "T" wide to allow people to really enjoy the pier. 
The other thing the park there is closed? Why? I mean Why? Winter who cares people still like to go there and walk maybe even fish from the land. 
It proves that York County is not interested in the people of York County. They are interested in the tourist and the money they bring in. 
Just look at the way they designed the jetties. The could have done them so people could fish off of them. Nope, It was easier to put up no fishing signs.
If you think I am wrong then just cross the bridge and see the Gloucester Point Pier. What a difference there is when someone cares.
Any way I appreciate your efforts. I just think the county is doing what ever it can to discourage fishing and boating. Their record proves it.


----------



## Tom Powers

I don't know. . . I think that the problem with public access in York County seems to be just at the riverfront area that you are talking about. 

They do have a number of public boat ramps some with fishing piers. Tidemill Road, Back Creek, to name a few. They are pushing blueway kayak/canoe trails, etc.

With respect to Dare Marina. . . My take is that a number of the folks that live out that way don't want added vehicle traffic that a restaurant would cause. They are the ones pushing the county, probably through their elected officials to put the stops (or at least mini-road blocks) on the project. 

Ascend soap box. . . 

The question that needs to be asked is who is pushing from within for better access to the waterfront of which you are concerned. 

So who on the forum lives and votes in York County. . . That is who needs to get involved. Ask the city to open that pier to fishing seasonally. Get them to seek funds from VMRC for extending the fishing pier. Ask why the park isn't open at least sunrise to sunset. Research for public land that abuts the water and try to get it opened up for access. Get trash cans put in at the places that are available so that there is less of a problem on that end.

This last one is a good example. There is a public landing at the end of the block where I live. For years I would pick up trash down there two or three times a week. Soda cans, paper, cups, beer cans, etc. They put in a trash can and now it is the exception not the rule that trash is left on the side of the road rather than put in the can. One less thing for folks to complain about.

The rest of you need to think about your own cities and what you can do to become involved.

Descend soap box


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Mr Powers, if we had a hundred more like you, we wouldn't be having access issues. 
More involvment, less trash I reckon is the way to go...


----------



## reelfishin

The problem with York County is they do not think about the people who live here when it comes to the waterfront at Yorktown. They could have put a lot more parking in right next to the beach on the west side of the bridge but they did not. It would have made it easier for people to go there to enjoy the beach. I am still amazed at how the county thinks when it comes to Yorktown. 
As for Dare Marina getting a Restaurant the county had to approve it and they did. But I bet they are putting in all kinds of restrictions to keep it from happening. I bet if it were a WalMart it would already be there. The little guy in York County does not have a chance. 
Anytime York County had something going on Dare tried to push it. I think they sure got a stab in the back from the county. Just my opinion.
As for the traffic out to Dare the roads could handle it. I really do not think it would have brought that much more traffic. It would have been mostly used by the boaters who were already there and using the roads.
I do know people who lived out there that wanted it. Any way with the economy the way it is , I think it is a mute point now.
Anyway we need some new ideas in York County. I think it is time to vote out some people.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

"Mr Powers, if we had a hundred more like you, we wouldn't be having access issues. "
Just to clarify, I mean a hundred more like you on the inside. The pro-access groups are fighting a hard fight from the outside.


----------



## Tom Powers

So you start by calling your local city/county elected official and ask if you can buy them a cup of coffee and talk about some issues that are on your mind. To heck with pushing to get them voted out mid term all that does is get them miffed at you. 

That is the way that I got "on the inside" in Poquoson. With VMRC it was by attending a number of advisory committee meetings and serving as a proxy for one of the committee members a number of times after he liked what I had to say during public comment time.

Things move forward best when you provide feedback quietly. For instance (another example) 

The city was going to do a regulation regarding public boat landings and piers. I saw an advertisement for it on the city web page, or heard about it when I was watching an otherwise pretty boring city council meeting. I asked to get a copy of the draft code section (which they are required to provide by the way). When I read it I found about 10 or 15 things that I thought should be done differently or at least worded differently. I wrote them all up; picked the three most important to me (i.e. biggest potential to negatively impact the public's ability to easily use the facilities for fishing and boating) wrote and email that emphasized those three items; and sent it along with an attached document containing the 15 other changes to all of the city council members. I then called two of the council members which I had previously had that cup of coffee meeting to discuss them.

Next I attended a work session (where I didn't do anything but sit in the back) where half of the council members each picked one of my items as an example of a change they were interested in. During the council meeting (where again I sat in the back no comment) they agreed by consensus to continue the matter and sent the City Manger back to include what he thought was appropriate. In the end all but 3 or 4 of my suggestions were included. More importantly my three big points were included.

In the mean time I talked to a live aboard boater about marine heads, etc. and found out about Coast Guard approved treatment systems that were allowed. I made a call to one of the council members (again a cup of coffee guy) and mentioned it. During the council meeting, a different council member brought it up as a last minute change and it was included. I think that they talked about it during the work session.

When they voted on the matter one of the council members commented how helpful the citizen input was when developing the code section. My name was never mentioned.

No grand standing just quite in the background work. This is the first time that I have written anything about the series of events as I wanted to use it as an example of a way to work within the system.

Tom


----------



## hengstthomas

Cdog said:


> BTW, there is not a pier out there that "takes" care of a snag.


There is one that does  Bogue


----------



## 61flathead

The Yorktown pier was not built for fishing. It was built in 1980 as part of an archaeology research project by Texas A&M and the Institute of Nautical Archaeology. They built a cofferdam around the sunken British ship Charon. The pier was built to access the cofferdam. After the project was completed the cofferdam was removed and the pier was given to the county.
The county has done all it can to discourage fishing in Yorktown. At one time small cruise ships would tie up to the pier. Yorktown banned fishing saying that the fishing lines would get tangled in the ship’s props and damage them!!!! I don’t think 17 lb. test mono is going to sink a small ship!!! That first year the ships used the pier 14 days. Fishing was banned all year.
The county has spent a lot of tax dollars on the Yorktown waterfront. But it has only benefitted a small number of business owners. The county and business owners want you to come to Yorktown, spend money, and quickly leave. A couple years ago they limited parking in the garage to two hours. This meant people fishing or using the beach have to park on top of the hill and hike to the waterfront.
The picnic area is owned by the Park Service, but its operation was turned over to the county about three years ago.
I grew up in Yorktown and I remember when the wharf behind the old Post Office would be full of people fishing and crabbing. The beaches would be full of families and there was nothing better then a cold limeade from the drug store on a hot summer day.
That Yorktown is long gone. It has torn down and paved over using tax payers dollars. And there is no room there any more for families, or fishing, or crabbing.


----------



## reelfishin

What kind of fish were you catching. Stripers are off limits. What kind of bait our were you using artificial bait. I wouldn't mind catching croaker. I just like to catch fish. Ofcourse I have many days of just fishng and no catching but still a great day.:fishing:


----------



## fishin fool

If the fish aren't there go fly a kite


----------



## ymmij

61flathead said:


> The Yorktown pier was not built for fishing. It was built in 1980 as part of an archaeology research project by Texas A&M and the Institute of Nautical Archaeology. They built a cofferdam around the sunken British ship Charon. The pier was built to access the cofferdam. After the project was completed the cofferdam was removed and the pier was given to the county.
> The county has done all it can to discourage fishing in Yorktown. At one time small cruise ships would tie up to the pier. Yorktown banned fishing saying that the fishing lines would get tangled in the ship’s props and damage them!!!! I don’t think 17 lb. test mono is going to sink a small ship!!! That first year the ships used the pier 14 days. Fishing was banned all year.
> The county has spent a lot of tax dollars on the Yorktown waterfront. But it has only benefitted a small number of business owners. The county and business owners want you to come to Yorktown, spend money, and quickly leave. A couple years ago they limited parking in the garage to two hours. This meant people fishing or using the beach have to park on top of the hill and hike to the waterfront.
> The picnic area is owned by the Park Service, but its operation was turned over to the county about three years ago.
> I grew up in Yorktown and I remember when the wharf behind the old Post Office would be full of people fishing and crabbing. The beaches would be full of families and there was nothing better then a cold limeade from the drug store on a hot summer day.
> That Yorktown is long gone. It has torn down and paved over using tax payers dollars. And there is no room there any more for families, or fishing, or crabbing.


people should start complaining to the park services about how the county running that park. the park was put there for the people, that why they put that park there for family's to picnic to fish or fly kite what ever. the county wants to look out for there pockets and that park is owned by the federal govt not county. i seen a lot of people had a lot to say about this issue and it is a good reason to band together. TALK IS CHEAP STRENGTH IN NUMBERS!! The community can take charge and make things happen if we can all come together and scream loud a nuff to wake these fools up and know that we are not going to stand for this anymore. the community voted these guys in to better ower community not to take a way ower past times away. so we put them there so we can easily get reed of them. so everyone can keep adding more threads or we could realy do something about this. thats my two cents, I am always down for good fight. the county needs a good black eye


----------



## reelfishin

Only person here that is interested in Yorktown is Tom, Most of the others really don't care. They are losing fishing places and that does not bother them. As far as I am concerned the case is closed. Personally I have better ways to fish than at that pier but I was wanting to do something to help other fisherman but I don't think it is worth my time now.


----------

